# OBS Hello World Example



## Aytek Sökmen (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, I want to start developing the OBS Plugin with C#. I can not find examples of the write text on the screen. I know, i can write by Text plugin, but i want write by own plugin. I look at the source code of plugins, they use Abstractmage class. I couldn't find the plugin uses Text class.
I would be glad if you could help, thanks.
(Sorry for my English, i hope you understand me.)


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds like you're using OBS1, which is sort of deprecated.  Either way, drawing text is done via sources, not currently in either of the rendering back-ends because I haven't had time.  I do want to put it in to the rendering back-ends though at some point.


----------



## Aytek Sökmen (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for reply. Yes, i use OBS1. As a result, is it possible doing this with c# ?


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2015)

It wouldn't change the fundamental problem that you need something to render text and get it on to a texture.


----------

